# .ob das wohl geht.



## Z33di (26. Feb 2008)

Hai,

ich würde gerne eine IP setzen.
habe ein Textfeld in dem eine Zahl mit punkten steht, diese wird auf gültigkeit geprüft und soll nun die einstellung am pc übernehmen, eine IP zu setzen.
das ganze soll in linux funktionieren...

Das habe ich bis jezt gefunden: java.net.InetAdress (InpIP.getText());
...hat mir aber nicht sonderlich weiter geholfen


----------



## tuxedo (26. Feb 2008)

Glaub du wirst um JNI nicht rum kommen. Die JVM hat meines wissens nix drin mit dem du eine IP SETZEN kannst, nur abfragen geht.

Alternative könntest du mit system.exec.... auch ein Systemkommando ausführen zum IP ändern/setzen.

- Alex


----------



## Z33di (26. Feb 2008)

öööhhm JNI? wasn des?


----------



## The_S (26. Feb 2008)

Java Native Interface. Damit kannst du nativen C++ Code in Java einbinden.


----------



## Z33di (26. Feb 2008)

jo... also gut jez wirds kompliziert vorgestern hab ich mich noch mit Layoutmanagern rumgeschlagen jez soll ich C++ in Java einbinden mir ist klar dass sich java irgendwie aus c++ entwickelt hat (hab ich zumindest gelesen) aber wo bekomm ich entsprechende informationen her? (ich weis dass es google gibt Was muss ich auf jeden fall wissen bzw mal gelesen haben könnt ihr mich ein wenig unterstützen...


----------



## maki (26. Feb 2008)

Hmmm.. vor ein paar Minuten noch gefragt was Strings sind und jetzt schon JNI programmieren?

Glaube du solltest dir was leichteres für den Einstieg suchen.


----------



## Z33di (26. Feb 2008)

Auf keinen fall entweder ganz oder gar nicht sonst verschwende ich nur meine zeit damit.


----------



## maki (26. Feb 2008)

Klar, aber lernen musst du schon.

Einnfach so draufloslegen  und dann aufgeben ist Zeitverschwendung.
Grundlagen müssen da sein, sonst nutzt es nix.


----------



## Z33di (26. Feb 2008)

Wenn du das so machst.. viel spass dabei ich Lerne anders: Genau betrachtet ist Programmieren nur ein festlegen und finden. was man Programmiert ist egal rutine kommt mit der vielfältigkeit und vielseitigkeit der einzelnen projekte die man macht kurz meiner meinung nach hilft es gar nicht ein "hello World" programm zu machen. aber das ist hier nicht thema thema ist: weist du was darüber was kannst du empfehlen und wo kann man nachschauen um einen teil oben beschriebener vielfältigkeit zu realisieren.


----------



## Gast (26. Feb 2008)

Z33di hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du das so machst.. viel spass dabei ich Lerne anders: Genau betrachtet ist Programmieren nur ein festlegen und finden. was man Programmiert ist egal rutine kommt mit der vielfältigkeit und vielseitigkeit der einzelnen projekte die man macht kurz meiner meinung nach hilft es gar nicht ein "hello World" programm zu machen. aber das ist hier nicht thema thema ist: weist du was darüber was kannst du empfehlen und wo kann man nachschauen um einen teil oben beschriebener vielfältigkeit zu realisieren.



LOL! Hast du so auch Rechtschreibung gelernt? Na dann viel Spaß!


----------



## The_S (26. Feb 2008)

Hier findest du alles, was du brauchst:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Native_Interface

Da du scheinbar zu intelligent für die üblichen Lernwege bist, sollte dieser Artikel und die weiterführenden Links darin dir all deine Fragen beantworten, so dass du hier nicht mehr Nachfragen musst  .


----------



## z33di (26. Feb 2008)

...es gibt nichts unwichtigeres als rechtschreibung 
da war ich schon hatte nur gehofft, dass es hier leute gibt die beraten können was muss ich finden... leute die mir wikipedialinks raussuchen können und sich dann auch noch darüber freuen oO und mich sinnlos zu zitieren aber das macht gar nix bestätigt nur des blöden spruch "wenn du willst das etwas gut ist musst du es selbst machen" und "die welt ist voller dilettanten und im internet sind sie alle" ich will hier gar nicht so rumflamen aber was soll ich denn eurer meinung nach auf diese antworten schreiben...

ps: wenn es jemand hier gibt der ansatzweise nen plan hat dem danke ich zutiefst wenn er mir eine kopie davon geben kann  (metapher)


----------



## The_S (26. Feb 2008)

Wenn du ne konkrete Fragestellung hast (und evtl. nen freundlicheren Ton anschlägst, immerhin willst DU von UNS geholfen bekommen), dann findet sich bestimmt jemand. Aber was erwartest du? Dass dir jemand JNI von A-Z erklärt?


----------



## z33di (26. Feb 2008)

ich erwarte, dass jeder der lust hat und ne idee wie wo was einfach schnell schreibt (bsp. schau doch mal unter [..] oder beschäftige dich mit(..) von [...] oder ich habe das auch mal versucht mir hat [...] weitergeholfen)


----------



## The_S (26. Feb 2008)

bleibt immer noch die Frage nach deiner Frage ...


----------



## Verjigorm (26. Feb 2008)

z33di hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...es gibt nichts unwichtigeres als rechtschreibung



viel Spaß mit dem Compiler


----------



## sparrow (26. Feb 2008)

z33di hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich erwarte, dass jeder der lust hat und ne idee wie wo was einfach schnell schreibt (bsp. schau doch mal unter [..] oder beschäftige dich mit(..) von [...] oder ich habe das auch mal versucht mir hat [...] weitergeholfen)



Schau doch mal in einem C-Forum und beschäftige dich mit der Systemprogrammierung unter Linux.
Java kann mit Bordmitteln keine Änderung an dem System herbeiführen wie du es gern möchtest.
Entweder du beschäftigst dich mit JNI (ähm... da kann man dann in dem Fall auch gleich in C/C++ programmieren und lässt Java weg) oder du rufst aus Java heraus ein externes Programm/Script auf was die Änderungen am System vornimmt.


Du hast übrigens Recht: Man lernt eine Programmiersprache nur indem man programmiert. Trotzdem tust du dir mit deinem Weg keinen Gefallen. Schreib ein sinnvolles Programm. Ich habe damals mit einer Datenbank für DVDs, CDs udn LPs angefangen. Da hatte man alles beisammen: GUI-Programmierung, Datenbankanbindung, etc.

Gruß
Sparrow


----------



## tuxedo (26. Feb 2008)

Ich liebe es geradezu wenn Ratschläge in den Wind geschlagen werden. Da geht einem so richtig das herz auf.

Im ernst... Basics lernt man nicht unbedingt an HelloWorld programmen. Aber gleich mit JNI anzufangen.. Puuh. Da beißen sich sogar Fachleute die Zähne dran aus. Ganz einfach ist es nicht, zumal man natürlich entsoprechend C/C++ können sollte um im ermesslichen Rahmen zu einem brauchbaren Ergebnis zu kommen.

Eine IP-Adresse mit einem Java-Tool ändern.. Nun ja. Würde da auf die üblichen Systemkommandos zurückgreifen und system.exec.... nehmen. Einigermaßen Plattformunabhängig kriegt man's ja hin wenn man vorher das OS abfrägt und entsprechend drauf reagiert.

Zu JNI: Es geht nix über die JNI-Doc von Sun. Wer nicht im stande ist diese zu finden, der sollte besser gleich die Finger von JNI lassen und sich vielleich in einen VHS-Kurs für "Wie komme ich an Antworten auf meine Fragen" einschreiben. 

Im übrigen: In nahezu jedem Forum das Hilfesuchenden hilft wird ein wenig Eigeninitiative des Hilfesuchenden vorrausgesetzt. Erst dann gibts Hilfe zur Selbthilfe. 

- Alex


----------



## z3e3di (26. Feb 2008)

OK Frage: Wie kann ich mittels JAVA-Code einem Linux-Rechner eine IP-Adresse geben?(fragezeichen)


----------



## Guest (26. Feb 2008)

z3e3di hat gesagt.:
			
		

> OK Frage: Wie kann ich mittels JAVA-Code einem Linux-Rechner eine IP-Adresse geben?(fragezeichen)



hab die 2. seite übersehen... super danke an sparrow und alex. Mehr wollte ich nicht wissen werd mich jez drauf stürzen! also schönen tag noch! 
ps: irgendwie mag ich keine hobbits...


----------



## The_S (27. Feb 2008)

irgendwie Wette ich mit dir, dass du kläglich scheitern wirst :lol:


----------



## Z33di (27. Feb 2008)

...was ist dir denn deine schlaumeierrei wert zu stetzen in dieser wette?


----------



## The_S (27. Feb 2008)

Wer verliert verschwindet aus diesem Forum. 

Bedingungen:

- es muss von dir selbst sein, also nicht irgendwo zusammen kopiert oder von jemand anderen schreiben lassen (du musst verstanden haben, was du machst und wie JNI eigentlich funktioniert)
- es muss in einem angemessenen Zeitrahmen umgesetzt werden


----------



## Z33di (27. Feb 2008)

also folgendes: würde ich verlieren, bin ich entsprechend schlecht dass ich weiterhin in diesem forum sein müsste, würdest du verlieren müsstest du gehen und so aktiv wie du hier bist könnte das so einigen anfängern schaden ( denn immerhin geh ich mal davon aus dass du ein bischen kannst)
die Bedingungen: die erste kannst du absolut nicht nachprüfen und ich werde kopieren wenn es notwendig ist
die zweite ein angemessener Zeitraum was soll das sein 2 tage 2 wochen das ist mal wider alles schwachsinn...

ich finde ja wer verliert, muss ein video posten in dem er sich in aller blöße bei dem anderen entschuldigt ( mindestens 1 minute) und die einzige bedingung ist es muss funktionieren weil darum geht es mir primär.


----------



## The_S (27. Feb 2008)

Bei Bedingung 1 würde ich mich auf deinen Sportsgeist verlassen und einfach mal davon ausgehen, dass du nicht kopierst. Mir geht es darum, dass du es verstehst und ggf. später wieder einsetzen kannst, was bei Copy&Paste nicht gegeben ist.

Bedingung 2 kann ich dir nicht genau definieren, da ich deinen momentanen Stand nicht kenne.

Video ist schlecht, da ich keine Webcam besitze.

Gegenvorschlag: Melde dich hier an und lass uns das (bei Bedarf) über PN ausdiskutieren  .


----------

